
82% of IoT device manufacturers say their devices are inadequately secured - beastibash
https://techerati.com/news-hub/iot-device-makers-have-no-faith-in-their-products-security/
======
user193719
First we knew that there was no 100% secure software but we were sure bugs
would be fixed. Then we discovered that as we fixed software we introduced new
bugs and we laughed. Now we think it's no joke. And we know it’s not "just"
software, hardware tip. Tomorrow we will just accept to live in a insecure
total messed up digital world. Why? Because nobody is ever accountable for
nothing.

Edit: accountable

